# I am new to the sport.



## Bostonshayne76 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey there . I am a newbie as well . I can tell you what I have learned so far LOL . I used to skate board and water ski . It makes Skiing a HELLAVA lot easier , but it really didnt benefit me with snowboarding ( which I went 3 times so far ) . I was doing really well on the bunny slope my first day snowboarding , but then I went to a different mountain and struggled a bit . Equipment wise I think board / bindings / and boots its going to costs me about $700 . ( I am actually buying my stuff this weekend ) . I have been renting up to this point . I have only been a member for 2 days on here . Would you mind if I added you to my buddy lists so we can check in on each other from time to time since we are both new snowboarders ? Perhaps we can share a few tips from time to time ?


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

GO WITH A BOARD ALL THE WAYYY! 

I'm still a bit of a newby but i'll throw in my two cents, if I'm wrong I'm sure someone of better knowledge will correct me and help you out.

To answer your questions:

1.) I'd say everyone progresses at they're own pace. It's really hard to say. I could go down bunny hills (circles) and squares my first day on a board but I'd been skiing since I was 5. Of course I wasn't shredding down them like I do now but I made it down em'.

2.) I'd say for sure a Board, Bindings (obviously obvious), boots, gloves, goggles / sunglasses and waterproof pants / jacket. I wear under armor cold gear underneath my pants / jacket and i stay toasty all day. Just layer up and oh wear a beanie or maybe even look into a helmet!

3.)Snowboarding can be costly, especially if you don't any of your own gear. A pass at a resort can run like 40-80 bucks, not too sure about rentals (if u choose to rent) since I haven't rented in a long time. Food at resorts is usually costly so I'd suggest taking your own food. And Gas. My rough guesstimate would be like 200 bucks.. give or take a lot. 

Sorry if my advice is not the best.. but I hope its some help.

Oh and last season I took one of my homies (who is the best skater I know locally) and he just could not get it. Maybe I'm a bad instructor lol but I've taken other people and taught them to at least falling leaf down a hill. I'd say if you have good general balance you should be alright. Just be patient and don't push it too hard. Don't give up, I'd say make sure you go a second time!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

Absolutely add me.

I am going thursday to try it out.

I am told that snow boarding is something you do when your really young.

I am 28 .. Would people consider this to old to get into the sport?


----------



## Bostonshayne76 (Jan 18, 2010)

I hope not cause I am 33 LOL . Well let me say this much .......... When I went last year my wife and I took a 1 hour class for beginners , and granted most were 18-22 , there was a 1/4 of us that were over 30 . I also saw other classes with some much older people as well . So I think we are good LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

I thought as long as I am not over weight and lacking muscle with some stamina, then I should be good to go.


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

you're never too old!

This last weekend I saw an old man (no joke this guy had to be in his mid 60's) eating crap on a board all day.. My pops actually talked to him, He said he skii'd for 30 something years but would never go back once strapping on a board. He said he liked the new challenge!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

So is there any advice of which I should know before I rent my first snowboard?


----------



## Bostonshayne76 (Jan 18, 2010)

where ever you rent it from wether its the actual mountain , or a rental shop in town they will know exactly what to fit you in . Everytime I have rented they got people who fit you for everything you need piece by piece . In fact I usually feel weird cause its generally 18 year olds that know more about snowboarding than I will ever know LOL . 
My wife and I knew NOTHING the first time ( I mean NOTHING !! ) , and they were so knowledgeable that they made our first experience really smooth . The only issue I ever had was with the way they positioned our bindings the 2nd time we went out . Because everyone has a different comfort stance level they set my bindings angled far apart the second time ( of course being relatively new I didnt know better ) , and I had to adjust them after snowboarding for an hour or so . But other than that all was well


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome,
Started at 44, currently my 7th season and past few years 25-30 days, had never skiied, skated or surfed and sad to say have never taken a lesson...thus take a lesson instead of being an idoit like me. With good instruction you could be doing it on day one. So the other day rode a bunny chair with a 51 yr old who was literally getting on his first chair of his life. I was a bit tired from doing some double blacks, so hung out and did 1 run down the bunny hill with him. So at the top, we went through some things like falling, getting up, skating, how the board works, how the body should work to turn the board and body position. Well I'll be damned, first run down the bunny hill and he was pointing it, linking turns and skated right up to the chair and exited the chair twice without falling. We then parted ways, him to his first lesson and me to run a couple more double blacks.

Anyway, instead of hucking yourself, read, watch vids, ask snowolf, and check the stickied threads at the the beginning of the tips and instruction section.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you.

I thought the age thing was a little weird.

I am looking forward to trying snow boarding. I am stubborn and usually find success. As I have with skate boarding and bmx-ing in the past.

I have a question though.

*What is dead leaf?*

_I am sure I will hear about this in my lessons but I am overly curious._


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

its "falling leaf"...being on the heelside or toeside of the board and going down the slope, back and forth...staying on the same edge....like a leaf floating down...

actually a pretty lame beginner exercise and not really worth much...imho


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

I can understand the principal though.

Showing control with a reduced speed.

I also understand your point.

You feel it's not valuable to the over-all goal of heading down the hill forward.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

I just joined last week and going to start snowboarding next week for a late b-day thing for myself haha going up to hunter mountain. I've skied there like twice once im my life never boarded tho. looking forward to it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

Bostonshayne76 said:


> Hey there . I am a newbie as well . I can tell you what I have learned so far LOL . I used to skate board and water ski . It makes Skiing a HELLAVA lot easier , but it really didnt benefit me with snowboarding ( which I went 3 times so far ) . I was doing really well on the bunny slope my first day snowboarding , but then I went to a different mountain and struggled a bit . Equipment wise I think board / bindings / and boots its going to costs me about $700 . ( I am actually buying my stuff this weekend ) . I have been renting up to this point . I have only been a member for 2 days on here . Would you mind if I added you to my buddy lists so we can check in on each other from time to time since we are both new snowboarders ? Perhaps we can share a few tips from time to time ?


I just joined last week and going to start snowboarding next week for a late b-day thing for myself haha going up to hunter mountain. I've skied there like twice once im my life never boarded tho. looking forward to it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

I hope you do enjoy it.

Anyone snow board in Canada?


----------



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> its "falling leaf"...being on the heelside or toeside of the board and going down the slope, back and forth...staying on the same edge....like a leaf floating down...
> 
> actually a pretty lame beginner exercise and not really worth much...imho


it actually is the technique i showed a friend for a quick 30 minutes that helped her learn how to transition to stop. she made it down a beginners run.not bunny hill that day. it was her first time ever


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

I could see it's value ... it trains control at a reduced speed.

In an awkward comparison.

(guitar)

You don't learn a fast song at first at the same timing the actual song is played.

You learn technique then speed it up.


----------



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

+1 for the newbie


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

Ah! a written congrates.

Awesome, you know what else promotes good behavour? A free snow board ... anyone? No? Worth a try.

So I am being repeatedly warned about my wrists.

I live in a snow filled country right now.

Is there anything other then bracing myself from hitting snow that would be effecting my wrists?

I mean personally I would of thought hitting concrete with my palms would hurt more. (I maybe surprised)


----------



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

its basically the same but sometimes can be worse due to how you fall on it. basically never fall with your hands leading you. always use your body. thats how most wrist break


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

Pretty much the same as skiing. Unless this person was implying skiiers have alternative ways of not falling.


----------



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

pretty much the same way


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

you should ski.






































Just kidding:cheeky4:
but you could be linking turns within a day or two. you will be off the bunnyhill halfway through the day. rent a board for your first couple times before you decide which you want to do.


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

Definitely check out Snowolf's "Snowboard Lessons on Video" in the Tips, Tricks, & Instructors section before you go. This helped me out tremedously on my first day. This way, you will already have all the basic information about what will happen and what you will have to do in your head. It helps a lot to have already thought about and visualized what you will do, so when you get on the slopes it is just a matter of getting your body to do it. It will come more naturally if you aren't thinking so much.


----------



## mpo (Jan 25, 2010)

hello, i'm new to this sport too and new to this forum. this is actually my first posting...YAY!

anyways, this is my second season and i thought i'd give you some of the things i've learned since it may help you....first of all, once you've learned how to decently stop or slow down on the bunny hill i recommend u going to the next easiest trail. for me, it's harder to learn on the bunny hill because it's so short! by the time you're up and you want to try something, you're already at the bottom of the hill already. plus u have less kids to look out for...and because the bunny hill gets so much traffic, the snow is usually really patted down and therefore harder to control. 

getting off the ski lift was one of my challenges. i recommend that you use the railings to help you stand up straight and gain balance before you start down the mini hill. as well...try not to break the moment you hit snow...let your board slide for a bit before you break...

when u have your heel side down pat and u're practicing toe side....i recommend investing in knee pads (i bought volleyball knee pads for $20CND)....they have been a life saver. i found that u land on your knees a lot when u're practicing toe side....this will keep your knees protected and u won't be discouraged from continuing

i don't think u're too old. my friends and i started last year...i'm 27 this year and my friends are 2 years older. the only advantage younger people may have is they can get up faster after they fall. 

btw...i'm still pretty clueless with all the snowboarding terminology...is there a thread here where i can read up on those??


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

buy a helmet


----------

